# Word Tabelle verlassen



## Mario13 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir bei folgendem Problem helfen? Ich habe aus "Exel" heraus ein Word-Doku generiert und in diesem Dokument eine leere Tabelle erstellt. Das Problem:
Ich will nun diese leere Tabelle varlassen und im Dokument weiter mit dem Text fortfahren.
Wie geht das?


----------



## DrSoong (7. Dezember 2004)

Du könntest ja an Word folgendes senden:

```
Selection.EndKey Unit:=wdStory
```
Das entspricht, wenn du in Word gleichzeitig <Strg>+<Ende> drückst, damit hüpft der Cursor an die letzte Stelle im Dokument. Damit bist du dann ganz sicher aus der Tabelle raus.


Der Doc!


----------



## Mario13 (7. Dezember 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort. Es tut aber noch nicht:
mein code vorher:
Dim appWord As Object
Dim docWord As Object
Set appWord = CreateObject("Word.Application")
Set docWord = appWord.Documents.Add("c:\ vorlage.doc")
…..

Table = docWord.Tables.Add(appWord.Selection.Range, 1, 2)
appWord.Selection.EndKey (Word.WdUnits.wdStory)

 Errormeldung: Objekt erforderlich

und mit
appWord.Selection.EndKey Unit:=wdStory

 Errormeldung: falscher Parameter


----------

